# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  what's your favorite hymn?

## billkilpatrick

... gospel tune or song of praise?

----------


## Jim Broyles

"Amazing Grace" and "It is Well with My Soul," equally.

----------


## JEStanek

My favorite Gospel song is "Shine on Me (Let the light from the Lighthouse)"  so much energy in it.  Used in various ways effectively in The Ladykillers most recently.  Sadly my Episcopal Church would end up singing it (if they tried) at dirge tempo.  I don't play it on the mandolin... I enjoy playing carols and lenten songs on the mandolin.

Jamie

----------


## greg_tsam

I'll Fly Away...

----------


## tree

> "Amazing Grace" and "It is Well with My Soul," equally.


I love both of those.

O Sacred Head Now Wounded is the gorgeous, haunting melody from the Passion Chorale, with exquisite harmony by (who else) JS Bach.  There are 2 more that I can think of with lovely Bach harmony lines (especially the bass part): Break Forth O Beauteous Heavenly Light, and O Morning Star How Fair and Bright.

Lo How A Rose (I'm sensing a German theme here) is dear to my heart as well.  What A Friend is a great one for double stops . . . and like Jamie said, the Christmas carols are great fun to pick out the melody.

There is no way I can narrow it down to less than that, and if you let me leaf through the index at the back of the hymnal I can come up with a dozen or more.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I always sing that as "It is swell with my soul".

----------


## Willie Poole

"The Angels Rejoiced"...By The Louvin Bros....and just about all of the gospel songs recorded by The country Gentlemen....

----------


## Barefoot Bud

"Near the Cross" and "Be Thou My Vision". The latter is my all time fav.

----------


## tashook

I was just looking hymn tabs. If anyone has any of these please post. Thanks.  And by the way , The Old Rugged Cross.

----------


## JEStanek

Cafe member Michael Pilgrim has posted this book of Hymns in various keys.  Great arrangements that are very approachable to this novice player.  He's made several volumes Christmas, Civil War, Hyms, Irish collections available for free here.  What an exceptional resource!

Jamie

----------


## John MacPhee

Thanks Michael they are fantastic.
I must admit i get emotional when i here "Here I am Lord" and " Be still in the presence of the Lord" and who could forget " Mine eyes have seen the Glory".
Cheers
Maccka

----------


## Miked

I really like "Just a Closer Walk with Thee".

As far as contemporary praise music goes, about anything from Chris Tomlin or David Crowder Band.

----------


## mandolino maximus

I was raised an Episcopalian and, although my father was a great cantor and lead singer in the choir, I am trained to be of no help on this matter.  On the other hand, my grandmother went to a fundamentalist church in the U.S. and I hear her voice whenever I hear "The Old Rugged Cross" or "In the Garden" (and he walks with me and he talks with me and he tells me I am his own).

As far as all-out gospel, I've been partial to "Rock My Soul in the Bosom of Abraham"  ever since hearing the version Alvin Ailey American Dance Theater uses in "Revelations."   My soul is glad.  My soul is free.  I'm coming home - to liberty.  Sometimes it's just the performance like Steep Canyon Rangers doing "I Can't Sit Down".

Quite fond of the old-time crossover stuff like "Keep on the Sunny Side"  "Farther Along" ...

----------


## Marty Henrickson

There are far too many to list, so I'll try to keep it short.

One of my current favorites (meaning it has been stuck in my head for the last few months, and I tend to start playing it almost automatically if I pick up an instrument), is Heavenly Sunlight.  John, Tony, and Vassar recorded a pretty good version on Hartford, Rice, and Clements.

My all-time favorite would have to be Wayfaring Stranger.  I have probably 20 or 30 recorded versions of this song.  I have informed my wife that if it is not played at my funeral, there is going to be trouble.  I listened to The Wayfaring Strangers' unique version just this morning, in memory of John McGann.

----------


## Mike Snyder

"Hallelujah (I Am Ready)" and "Cryin' Holy Unto The Lord". Real crowd pleasers.

----------


## John Ritchhart

Lots of emotion when I hear Softly and Tenderly. He Leadeth Me does that to me as well. In The Garden also brings back childhood memories of my little (50 members) church. For pure hair raising inspiration it has to be shaped note singing of Idumea.

----------


## Marcelyn

I love all these mentioned, but here's my top five...
Rock of Ages
Nothing But the Blood of Jesus
There is a Fountain Filled With Blood
Angel Band
Leaning on the Everlasting Arms

----------


## Spencer

> In The Garden also brings back childhood memories of my little (50 members) church.


My Aunts used to do this in our little country church years ago with voice and piano, and it brings back a lot of memories to me as well.  I really like the text.  It is interesting to play in the mandolin, as there are a lot of nice double stops and transitions.  Don't know where it's supposed to be played, but I find G works nicely.

Spencer

----------


## JH Murray

In the bulb there is a flower.
Morning has broken.
Spirit Open my heart (tune is Wild Mountain Thyme)
Be thou my vision
(Most of the versions I have for thse were not written for stringed instruments, so I only play the melody.)

----------


## John Ritchhart

Hard for me to sing this and get through it. Don't know why. It's like when you are moved to tears by some music, or a movie, or a story that is about love. It moves you to tears because, if God is Love, then when you see or hear lovely things, you are staring God in the face. You must avert your eyes. They will sting and water. The image is just too intense. Happy Easter everyone.

----------


## pefjr

My father was a gospel singer and piano player, so I grew up with all these gospel tunes seeded in my head. Sometime I wake up humming an oldie that I can't remember the title. Today I like to play these numbers and jazz them up or blues them up. An easy one for blues is Just a Closer Walk with Thee. 
For example: Not me but some good jazz players together. 



Grateful Dead did some gospel in the 70's that was incredibly good harmony.

----------


## billkilpatrick

thank you all - in listening to your favorites i came across the stanley bros. playing this.  don't know if it qualifies as proper gospel or not but it made this infidel sit still and listen:

----------


## Martin Jonas

Farther Along

Remember O Thou Man

Now Be Thankful

Martin

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Rock of Ages. I'd like this line from Rock of Ages on my tombstone ... "In my hand no price I bring, simply to Thy cross I cling".

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

1. In the Garden

2. How Great Thou Art

----------


## brmichaelpaul



----------


## JEStanek

I might like to have this song sung over my grave.  Warfare (as done by Uncle Earl)

Jamie

----------


## SGraham

_What Wondrous Love is This, O My Soul!_  from William Walkers' _Southern Harmony_

Exceedingly beautiful melody and the words are sublime.

----------


## Pete Counter

Lifes Railway To Heaven
How Great Thou Art (thile)
Jesus Loves Me (Leftwich)

----------


## pefjr

Many of these mentioned have been my favorites over 60 years. Just recently I discovered the old Jerry Garcia/Grisman 1970's gospels with a lot of harmony that remind me of my childhood. Here is just one: Voice from on High:

----------


## mandolirius

"When They Ring Those Golden Bells".

01 Track 1.mp3

----------


## Mike Bunting

> My favorite Gospel song is "Shine on Me (Let the light from the Lighthouse)"  so much energy in it.  Used in various ways effectively in The Ladykillers most recently.  Sadly my Episcopal Church would end up singing it (if they tried) at dirge tempo.  I don't play it on the mandolin... I enjoy playing carols and lenten songs on the mandolin.
> 
> Jamie


That's a great one. I love the original version by Blind Willie Johnson as well as Monroe's version.

----------


## Ed Goist

> "When They Ring Those Golden Bells".
> 
> 01 Track 1.mp3


Absolutely fantastic playing of a profoundly beautiful tune. *Wow.*

----------


## Ed Goist

All of my favorites in this category are African-American Spirituals.

Here are my two favorite versions of what is probably my favorite Spiritual:

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

At age 13 i was taken to see the film "A Night To Remember" about the sinking of the Titanic.One of the most famous & moving incidents of that tradgedy,was the fact that the ship's small orchestra played the beautiful Welsh hymn "Nearer My God To Thee"
as the ship was sinking.The melody is so beautiful,that since that time,the hymn has been my favourite,& since we're only 2 days away from the centenary of that terrible tradgedy,it's been in my mind for the last few days. I have many favourite hymns,but that one has to top the list. - http://youtu.be/pj-1b1Yvep8
                                                                          Ivan

----------


## neil argonaut

When it comes down to Bluegrass or Country, probably Angel Band, I saw the Light or I'll fly away.

----------


## eadg145

Like fiddle tunes, I think many hymns and gospel tunes translate particularly well to octave mandolin.  Every time I hear a choir, singer, or any arrangement of "Lord Of The Dance", I feel compelled to arrange it for OM.
  And I'll throw in another vote for "Amazing Grace".  Somehow that ends up getting played every time I pick up my Octar.

----------


## John Duncan

Washed in the blood
Pass me not o gentle saviour

----------


## Bigtuna

Great High Mountain - Larry Sparks

God's not Dead - The Johnson Mountain Boys

There are many more, but these are my current favorites.

----------


## Marty Henrickson

Ed, I'm glad you reminded me about spirituals.  Here's Eric Bibb singing one that has been part of my interior soundtrack for the last couple of years:

And another version, with some commentary interspersed:

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

Johnny Cash & The Carter Family singin' "Were You There Then Crucified My Lord". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV211l4170U

----------


## greg_tsam

Today the Orthodox Christians celebrate Easter so here's a short clip of what you might hear.




Χριστός ανέστη, y'all!

----------


## pefjr

> On the other hand, my grandmother went to a fundamentalist church in the U.S. and I hear her voice whenever I hear "The Old Rugged Cross" or "In the Garden" (and he walks with me and he talks with me and he tells me I am his own).


I had an aunt(gone now) that loved the Old Rugged Cross and played it on the piano. She would have me join in on harmonica with her. Over the years I have had a lot of fun with that old number jazzing it up or bluesin it. I love the Rob Ickes version, as he is so good at jazz. He just gives you a slight hint as to the original melody.

----------


## aphillips

Here's my version of the Old Rugged Cross - live

----------


## mandolirius

> Absolutely fantastic playing of a profoundly beautiful tune. *Wow.*


Well, thanks for that Ed. Doesn't look like anyone else thought much of it. Guess that's what you get for posting a guitar piece on a mandolin forum.

----------


## Fstpicker

> Here's my version of the Old Rugged Cross - live


That was outstanding and very moving! Thanks for sharing!

Jeff

----------


## pefjr

> Well, thanks for that Ed. Doesn't look like anyone else thought much of it. Guess that's what you get for posting a guitar piece on a mandolin forum.


Not true, I liked it and put it on my ipod, my wife liked it,  put it on hers too, then my daughter and DIL put it on their's,  thanks, it's very pretty. It is now working it's way around Honolulu, and Las Vegas. 

aphillips, love it, thanks. Tuck your shirt in. That's not Richard Greene is it?

----------


## mandolirius

Thanks. Sorry if I sounded petulant. Sometimes you wonder if anyone's even clicking the link. Being online seems to demand more and more of a person all the time. And I'm not even on Facebook.   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## fatt-dad

The Episcopal hymnal has a few gems.  Here's one:

1. Earth and all stars, loud rushing planets,
sing to the Lord a new song!
O victory, loud shouting army,
sing to the Lord a new song!

Refrain: 

He has done marvelous things.
I, too, will praise him with a new song!

2. Hail, wind, and rain, loud blowing snowstorms,
sing to the Lord a new song!
Flowers and trees, loud rustling leaves,
sing to the Lord a new song! Refrain

3. Trumpet and pipes, loud clashing cymbals,
sing to the Lord a new song!
Harp, lute, and lyre, loud humming cellos,
sing to the Lord a new song! Refrain

4. Engines and steel, loud pounding hammers,
sing to the Lord a new song!
Limestone and beams, loud building workers,
sing to the Lord a new song! Refrain

5. Classrooms and labs, loud boiling test tubes,
sing to the Lord a new song!
Athlete and band, loud cheering people,
sing to the Lord a new song! Refrain

6. Knowledge and truth, loud sounding wisdom,
sing to the Lord a new song!
Daughter and son, loud praying members,
sing to the Lord a new song! Refrain

----------


## John Flynn

I sang this hymn many times in the chapel on the USS Eisenhower during three very difficult deployments in an A-6 Intruder squadron. "Eternal Father, Strong to Save" aka "The Navy Hymn." To this day, I cannot keep a dry eye when I hear it. There are many verses, but my two favorite are:

Eternal Father, Strong to save,
Whose arm hath bound the restless wave,
Who bid'st the mighty Ocean deep
Its own appointed limits keep;
O hear us when we cry to thee,
for those in peril on the sea.

Lord, guard and guide the men who fly
Through the great spaces in the sky,
Be with them always in the air,
In dark'ning storms or sunlight fair.
O, Hear us when we lift our prayer,
For those in peril in the air.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Mandolirius,

Don't worry ... we're clicking. In fact your version of "When They Ring the Golden Bells" inspired me to learn Red Rector's version on the mandolin in Eb; note for note with modulation and frills. I'll play it at the Milwaukee Rescue Mission next month!!! 
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mandolirius

Mick, that's great. Red's version, along with the Country Gentlemen's, is where I first came across the song.

----------


## Nathanael Mays

Where the Soul Never Dies"

----------


## CES

Man, so many great hymns listed, no arguments with any of them.  One of the Southern Baptist "invitation" songs that sticks in my head is Just As I Am...haven't heard it in years in our most recent churches, but can still sing you every verse.  At the moment Softly and Tenderly (another "call" song) is probably my favorite, though What a Friend We Have in Jesus is up there as well.  But, they tend to go through a rotation depending on life circumstances, how often I'm hearing or playing them, etc.  Kaufman's "Flatpicking the Gospel" book has some pretty nice transcriptions of a lot of these hymns...

My current favorite contemporary/praise songs are My Jesus, by Todd Agnew (though it's a couple of years old now), All I Need by Shawn McDonald, You Are Mine (from Enter the Worship Circle 3, based on the 42nd Psalm), and Lift Up Your Face by 3rd Day.  Older favs include How Great is Our God (Tomlin) and Flood (Jars of Clay, and still a blast to play on guitar)...

I'll admit to really digging some of the newer Christian harder rock and rap that are out there, too...

----------


## mrmando

Having a lot of fun with "(Take Your Burden to the Lord and) Leave It There," courtesy of my pal Blind Willie Johnson.

----------


## Denny Gies

Truthfully, the one I'm listening to at the moment or the one I'm plaiying at the moment.

----------


## J.Albert

Far too many from which to choose only one as a favorite.

But...

If you've never heard "In The Village Churchyard" by Ralph Stanley and The Clinch Mountain Boys from the early 1970's (when he had Roy Lee Centers with him), then you haven't heard gospel. If this one don't put the fear into you, nuthin' will!

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I'm currently learning "Abide With Me" in D, doing 3 verses in 3 different styles. First, I do the melody on the D string in tremolo. I do the 2nd verse one octave higher on the A and E strings in double stops. I finish by crosspicking the 3rd verse. It all came together in about a half hour. Nothing beats the hymns on a mandolin!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Rodney Riley

If it's a hymn... It's my favorite!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Mine used to be How Great Thou Art until someone pointed out that it was the same tune as the Horst Wessel... now I can't hear it without seeing the scene from The McKenzie Break where the SS were hammering it out in defiance...

So now it's Come Thou Fount Of Every Blessing.  At our last Contra Dance, Jon (the fiddle player) fired-up his bagpipes and started playing it, I joined in on Octave mandolin and the crowd gathered around us silent at first, and then they began to sing... it was very moving and very happy...

----------


## Jack Roberts

So many.  From the first week or so after I started learning mandolin I was invited to be part of a band that plays at the local rescue mission.  More than 10 years have gone by now, and we are still playing, but a lot of our band members have changed.  My wife and I still play, and we decided to teach the mission people all the old hymns we can. We produced a spiral bound songbook and we try to lead and old-time sing-a-long.   My favorite to play on the mandolin (and fiddle) is "Are You Washed in the Blood"--played fast.  My favorite to sing is "What a Friend We Have in Jesus."

I'm with Eddie on "Come Thou Font", but we don't sing that.  I'll have to add that to the songbook.

----------


## Rodney Riley

Love Sara Groves version of "Come Thou Fount of every Blessing". Brad Paisley's instrumental version of "What a Friend We Have in Jesus" is just plain awesome.  :Smile:  Would love to have his version in written or tab form.

----------


## mandocrucian



----------


## ralph johansson

> Mine used to be How Great Thou Art until someone pointed out that it was the same tune as the Horst Wessel... now I can't hear it without seeing the scene from The McKenzie Break where the SS were hammering it out in defiance...
> 
> So now it's Come Thou Fount Of Every Blessing.  At our last Contra Dance, Jon (the fiddle player) fired-up his bagpipes and started playing it, I joined in on Octave mandolin and the crowd gathered around us silent at first, and then they began to sing... it was very moving and very happy...


So it was pointed out to you - why don't you trust your own ears? To my ears all the two tunes have in common is the pickup in the very beginning, not much else.
It's a very stately tune and I enjoy improvising on it, under its original title, of course (O, store Gud). However, if I were to choose a favorite gospel song it would have to be Wayfaring Stranger, because of its exceptional lyrical qualities.

----------


## JeffD

> Mine used to be How Great Thou Art until someone pointed out that it was the same tune as the Horst Wessel... now I can't hear it without seeing the scene from The McKenzie Break where the SS were hammering it out in defiance....


Nope. They are very different.

----------


## daleyboy

Wicked path of sin by Bill Monroe

----------


## re simmers

I Must Tell Jesus by The Forbes Family.
Take Your Burden to the Lord and Leave It There by John Cowan.
There is a God by Doyle Lawson & Quicksilver.
The Dream by IIIrd Tyme Out.

Bob

----------


## Chris Newland

Ain't No Grave

----------


## TEE

The Old Cross Roads- Skaggs and Rice

----------


## Tim Pike

"What a Friend We Have In Jesus"
All-time favorite, hands down (or hands up in the air!)

----------


## Phototurtle

Just a Closer Walk with Thee is one of my favorites. I have only been playing for 4 months, but here is a clip of me playing it yesterday in church. I still don't know a lot about the mando, but I try and practice every day just because I love the sound.

http://youtu.be/kmTqOxPd3_I

----------


## OKMike

Wayfaring Stranger
Angel Band
In The Garden

----------


## meveral3

Some of my favorites are " Come and Dine " , " Jordan's Stormy Banks " and " Gathering Flowers for the Master's Bouquet ".

----------


## stevejay

In response to the Steve Martin quote, I thought of Plastic Jesus. Great scene in Cool Hand Luke of Paul Neuman playing it... Luke wasn't an athiest though, he just had a lot of questions.

I think athiesm is as extreme as fundamentalism. Can;t really understand either. 

In answer to the question, I like Angel Band.

----------


## Raider rider

> I sang this hymn many times in the chapel on the USS Eisenhower during three very difficult deployments in an A-6 Intruder squadron. "Eternal Father, Strong to Save" aka "The Navy Hymn." To this day, I cannot keep a dry eye when I hear it. There are many verses, but my two favorite are:
> 
> Eternal Father, Strong to save,
> Whose arm hath bound the restless wave,
> Who bid'st the mighty Ocean deep
> Its own appointed limits keep;
> O hear us when we cry to thee,
> for those in peril on the sea.
> 
> ...


I heard this one many times during deployments here and there in Chapel.  Im a Navy Vet also, was on P3 and E2s during my time in the Navy.  Wish I could do it over again sometimes then I think about it and well most of it I would do again.

----------


## GuitarDogs62

Hi everyone:

First post here on this website. For me it's two songs:

1) Will The Circle Be Unbroken (Currently working on for a Bluegrass Concert I am in in May 2013 on guitar)
2) Somebody Touched Me performed by the Dillards

----------


## Jim Yates

*The Soul Of Man* or *What A Friend We Have In Jesus* are both fun to play.

----------


## Dobe

Down In The Valley To Pray

----------


## Tomy Plunk#er

How great thou art
When the roll is called up yonder 

among my favorites to sing , hear, and play.

----------


## Doug Edwards

Man there are great many good ones.  I'm partial to Softly and Tenderly.  If you can find the version done by Cynthia Clawson, it'd be worth the effort.

----------


## Mandolin-wolf

1. I saw the light

2. It is well with my soul

3. The old rugged cross

4. Amazing grace

----------


## Jim Yates

*Denomination Blues*

----------


## Stinky Old Hat

Do Lord. I worked this up with my kids before doing it at church.https://soundcloud.com/patrick-oscarson/do-lord

----------


## Jack Roberts

We do a lot of hymns at our monthly rescue mission gig, because they don't require any royalties...

But I really like Great Atomic Power by the Louvin Brothers.  I can't seem to get my band interested in it: they think it's a novelty tune.

----------


## Jim Yates

Turn Your Radio On

----------


## ShaneJ

> Ed, I'm glad you reminded me about spirituals.  Here's Eric Bibb singing one that has been part of my interior soundtrack for the last couple of years:
> 
> And another version, with some commentary interspersed:


What a beautiful song.  I've heard Eric Bibb, but I've not heard that one before.  Man, that is very near the top of my all-time favorite songs now.  Thanks!

----------


## Rodney Riley

David Crowder Band has a bluegrassy/hymn type song on his Jan 2012 released "Give Us Rest" album that our church band is working on for Sunday. "Jesus, Lead Me To Your Healing Waters". Thought it was an old hymn redone at first. But when downloaded the sheet music. Noticed the words and music are listed as written by the band members. Lot of mandolin in it too... :Smile:

----------


## farmerjones

Be Thou My Vision
Morning Has Broken
At Christmas time it's called What Child is This, else it's called Greensleaves.

----------


## rsgars

Be Thou My Vision
His Great Thou Art
Come Thou Fount

----------


## Mike Arakelian

Wow...so many great hymns mentioned.  I'd add Precious Lord, Take My Hand to the list.

----------


## Burk

There is A Fountain

----------


## James5v

In the Garden
Where Could I Go But to the Lord

----------


## Upstate Al

In the Garden
What a Friend We Have in Jesus

----------


## Joseph Baker

I play mandolin with my church chior.
My absolute favorite hymn is Twyla Paris' "Lamb of God"
I'm not sure if Ms Paris was thinking mandolin when she wrote the song, but it is beautiful when played on mandolin

Joseph Baker
Kentucky mandolin

----------


## emitfo

> Man, so many great hymns listed, no arguments with any of them.  One of the Southern Baptist "invitation" songs that sticks in my head is Just As I Am


One of my first memories was of my mom reading to me.  I'd have 1 ear on her chest and the other hearing the "normal" sounds.  I didn't even have a word for it, did not know what "secret" or "humanity" meant but I thought I'd found the secret of why humanity was so very happy!  :Grin:  

So I was tuned into my mother's voice and I noticed she sang a little bit louder and more soulfully when "Just As I Am" was played.  I've wondered if, with me being the youngest and not the most aggressive child and perhaps lacking in self-esteem (boy have times changed! :Grin: ) if she sang louder for my sake or if it had a meaning for her that I'll never know.  So "Just As I Am" is numero uno in my book.

In the non-standard hymn category I love "Presence of the Lord" by Eric Clapton.

----------

